# Hypothetically: If I bought an MKT...



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...could I ever get over its "unsquashed cockroach" looks????


PS do customers care?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Adieu said:


> do customers care?


do we care?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

It's a proven chassis and drivetrain to 400k miles with very little repairs. The power folding seats work amazing. There's a decent amount of space behind the third row, the ecoboost model is fun to drive and nets over 20mpg on regular fuel. The driver layout is very nice place to be and is very easy to work.

Negatives are headroom in the third row, looks aren't great but there's a guy here with one that has all the chrome wrapped or sprayed dark gray and it really cleans the looks up a lot


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> It's a proven chassis and drivetrain to 400k miles with very little repairs. The power folding seats work amazing. There's a decent amount of space behind the third row, the ecoboost model is fun to drive and nets over 20mpg on regular fuel. The driver layout is very nice place to be and is very easy to work.
> 
> Negatives are headroom in the third row, looks aren't great but there's a guy here with one that has all the chrome wrapped or sprayed dark gray and it really cleans the looks up a lot


Do pax realize it's a viable 3-row vehicle (at least when configured 2+3+2) and treat it as such, or go "wth?" ??


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Do pax realize it's a viable 3-row vehicle (at least when configured 2+3+2) and treat it as such, or go "wth?" ??


So when I drive the mkz I've gotten people who think they're getting the mkt so I feel like people know them

I've never owned an mkt but I own an explorer which is identical just slightly taller. The third row is great only car with a better 3rd row is the suburban and expedition and even so if the expedition isn't an L model the Explorer actually has more room for luggage behind the 3rd row the mkt is basically the same except it sacrifices a very small amount of storage for a little more 2nd row leg room

I Mean the mkt is one of the most popular livery vehicles


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> So when I drive the mkz I've gotten people who think they're getting the mkt so I feel like people know them
> 
> I've never owned an mkt but I own an explorer which is identical just slightly taller. The third row is great only car with a better 3rd row is the suburban and expedition and even so if the expedition isn't an L model the Explorer actually has more room for luggage behind the 3rd row the mkt is basically the same except it sacrifices a very small amount of storage for a little more 2nd row leg room
> 
> I Mean the mkt is one of the most popular livery vehicles


I'm pretty sure MKT is a dressed up Flex with corners filed down, not Explorer

Honestly I'd much MUCH rather have a Navigator... but low-priced black-on-black are kinda elusive

Also, a bit worried if Lyft will give me LUX SUV without a fight, or just LUX


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> I'm pretty sure MKT is a dressed up Flex with corners filed down, not Explorer
> 
> Honestly I'd much MUCH rather have a Navigator... but low-priced black-on-black are kinda elusive
> 
> Also, a bit worried if Lyft will give me LUX SUV without a fight, or just LUX


Flex explorer mkt are all built on the same chasis and drivetrain the interior on the mkt and Explorer are identical 2013 +


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I doubt people would care. If keep it clean you'll probably get some nice comments. Personally I think the 2nd and 3rd row are not that comfortable in my Ascender, but people don't care and are fine for 30-40avg I have them in my car.

Does it come with ecoboost?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Showa50 said:


> I doubt people would care. If keep it clean you'll probably get some nice comments. Personally I think the 2nd and 3rd row are not that comfortable in my Ascender, but people don't care and are fine for 30-40avg I have them in my car.
> 
> Does it come with ecoboost?


"Ecoboost" (V6) is the gas hog engine option on MKTs lol

Livery Fleet-only I4 "Ecoboost" doesn't come with a 3rd row, alas...and seems differently enough configured for the interior that swapping it over would be a pain in the azz


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> "Ecoboost" (V6) is the gas hog engine option on MKTs lol
> 
> Livery Fleet-only I4 "Ecoboost" doesn't come with a 3rd row, alas...and seems differently enough configured for the interior that swapping it over would be a pain in the azz


I get 20 to 22 mpg mixed in my v6 eco boost awd explorer with slightly larger tires

The livery model is a 3.7 v6 same engine as the police package explorer and mks. No 4cyl ecoboost option in the mkt


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> ...could I ever get over its "unsquashed cockroach" looks????
> 
> PS do customers care?


I think it looks like an over weight disabled penguin. In the new Batman movie, the penguin would be driving an mkt


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think it looks like an over weight disabled penguin. In the new Batman movie, the penguin would be driving an mkt


Cockroach hearse

I haaaaaaate the look

But the price is verrrry appealing


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Cockroach hearse
> 
> I haaaaaaate the look
> 
> But the price is verrrry appealing


I was thinking of buying one myself at one point


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Flex explorer mkt are all built on the same chasis and drivetrain the interior on the mkt and Explorer are identical 2013 +


Same chasis.
Air ride suspension is the difference.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...or NOT

Azzhole lied about the year in the ad.


Wth, man????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> ...or NOT
> 
> Azzhole lied about the year in the ad.
> 
> Wth, man????


Probably built on salvage frame with stolen parts.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Be careful with the PTU's (transfer case) in the car. Terrible design and they're known for failing early. Check to make sure it's not leaking oil out of the top vent before buying. You can get a good view of the vent from the top of the engine along the firewall. First they leak and then they die. Once they're leaking, you need to replace the whole unit.

Ecoboost engine gets the same mpg as the naturally aspirated 3.7, but you'll have two turbos to eventually replace with the ecoboost.

The torque converters are also known to prematuraly fail in the 6f55 transmission (ecoboost transmission). I believe it's more reliable in the 6f50 transmission. 

Other than that, it's a solid car. You should get well into 200k or 300k miles no problem with either version of the mkt. Solid car built for this kind of work. Nice interior.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shoot...

I keep holding out for a Gator cuz big Fords are what I know inside&out....

But i might just have to cave and go Suburban/Tahoe like everyone else


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I took a premier Lyft ride before and got an MKT. They are popular livery vehicles here in Chicago.

The ride was quite excellent for the two of us during the ride. Second row legroom was van-like. Can transport Shaq no problems. Interior and dash looked nice for the driver. I like Lincolns and they’re going to continue improving to better fight European and Japanese competition.

Meanwhile Cadillac is living on an iron lung and needs to be put out to pasture.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Shoot...
> 
> I keep holding out for a Gator cuz big Fords are what I know inside&out....
> 
> But i might just have to cave and go Suburban/Tahoe like everyone else


Wait it out don't settle on a purchase like that especially one you're gonna be spending 40 or more hours a week in plus Suburban are everywhere, Ive had more than a few select, premier and lux pax say they're happy I didn't pick them up in a suburban. One guys who ordered a select one day was happy he got my Audi a4 saying "he stopped using black because it was always a run down suburban"

Don't get me wrong personally I think the suburban and expedition based cars are the best for lux rides but IMHO the Ford products are much nicer than the GM ones in that line. The GM ones all. Look so dated especially the interior


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Wait it out don't settle on a purchase like that especially one you're gonna be spending 40 or more hours a week in plus Suburban are everywhere, Ive had more than a few select, premier and lux pax say they're happy I didn't pick them up in a suburban. One guys who ordered a select one day was happy he got my Audi a4 saying "he stopped using black because it was always a run down suburban"
> 
> Don't get me wrong personally I think the suburban and expedition based cars are the best for lux rides but IMHO the Ford products are much nicer than the GM ones in that line. The GM ones all. Look so dated especially the interior


That's what pisses me off about Lyft.

I *have* an expedition... it started out a bit rough around the edges, sure, but now has new american-made Rancho coilovers, xenon and LED lighting all around, literally brand new leather seats, new custom dropsteps, etc etc....

...no premium for me. At all. Can't even go Plus-only.

Soooo... i either hold out for a Navigator, or LITERALLY DOWNGRADE to a small cramped POS with a tinny v6 and bouncy tired suspension so i can go for far MORE expensive rides.

Grrrrr


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> That's what pisses me off about Lyft.
> 
> I *have* an expedition... it started out a bit rough around the edges, sure, but now has new american-made Rancho coilovers, xenon and LED lighting all around, literally brand new leather seats, new custom dropsteps, etc etc....
> 
> ...


You're telling me I totally get it , I'm sure it's because of their partnership with GM that they don't have Fords on the List unless they are brand new I mean you have to have a 2015 Expedition for Premier and a 2018 for Lux how ridiculous is that . I could totally get if they made it 2013 but take the crap box GMC Acadia, Tahoe , non XL Yukon , and XC90 and remove them as well unless they're 2015 or newer . Another one that pisses me off is the Acura MDX that things sucks for pax comfort but yet a 2011 which can be had for under $10k will get you LUX SUV .

I would be trading in my Explorer and JX35 for an Expedition if I could use say a 2014 on there , I'd go get an ecoboost expedition and call it a day as I prefer the Expedition to the Navigator . The Navigator looks kinda feminine , the interior dash isn't as nice as the Expedition and it doesn't have a low range gear box


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> You're telling me I totally get it , I'm sure it's because of their partnership with GM that they don't have Fords on the List unless they are brand new I mean you have to have a 2015 Expedition for Premier and a 2018 for Lux how ridiculous is that . I could totally get if they made it 2013 but take the crap box GMC Acadia, Tahoe , non XL Yukon , and XC90 and remove them as well unless they're 2015 or newer . Another one that pisses me off is the Acura MDX that things sucks for pax comfort but yet a 2011 which can be had for under $10k will get you LUX SUV .
> 
> I would be trading in my Explorer and JX35 for an Expedition if I could use say a 2014 on there , I'd go get an ecoboost expedition and call it a day as I prefer the Expedition to the Navigator . The Navigator looks kinda feminine , the interior dash isn't as nice as the Expedition and it doesn't have a low range gear box


2018 Expedition for Lux is extra lulzy, you can get a Bentley that qualifies for cheaper

Although as to the low range thing, 4wd costs 2mpg, so you'd want an RWD anyway

You're right about Acadia, that one is an oddball for sure, it's a stripped down version of a Buick for gawd's sake... heck it starts even cheaper than its sister the Traverse

How un/reliable is the JX35? The newness of that design and its use of technologies from throwaway disposable sedan platforms scares me, I haven't seen any documented cases of anyone ever taking one to 200+ k mi...


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> 2018 Expedition for Lux is extra lulzy, you can get a Bentley that qualifies for cheaper
> 
> Although as to the low range thing, 4wd costs 2mpg, so you'd want an RWD anyway
> 
> ...


For your market rwd is fine but for Colorado 4wd in an suv is a must especially if you're like me and spend a lot of times in the mountains and on dirt/muddy roads.

You and I have spoke about the reliability thoughts on the jx35/qx60. The engine is a proven engine with many examples over 300k miles. The vehicle as a whole feels solid, being a crossover is could see suspension pieces needing replacing. Like I said before in a previous post the concern is the CVT transmission you either want an early jx35 or newer than 2015 qx60. I posted pics of the transmissions in your other post. Highest mileage pathfinder/jx/qx60 that I've seen on original transmission was 195k miles and a lot over 150k. I currently have 112k and mines drives like new no rattles or any kind of issues. My friend has one with I believe 130k miles and I've ride in his and it's the same smooth as butter on the CVT and no rattles. He did have to replace a rear wheel bearing at 120k... I could see a well taken care of early model jx going over 200k with minimum repairs I think if u want to hit 300k you're going to have a transmission repair or replaceent in there. The 22 to 24 mpg on it is nice


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> For your market rwd is fine but for Colorado 4wd in an suv is a must especially if you're like me and spend a lot of times in the mountains and on dirt/muddy roads.
> 
> You and I have spoke about the reliability thoughts on the jx35/qx60. The engine is a proven engine with many examples over 300k miles. The vehicle as a whole feels solid, being a crossover is could see suspension pieces needing replacing. Like I said before in a previous post the concern is the CVT transmission you either want an early jx35 or newer than 2015 qx60. I posted pics of the transmissions in your other post. Highest mileage pathfinder/jx/qx60 that I've seen on original transmission was 195k miles and a lot over 150k. I currently have 112k and mines drives like new no rattles or any kind of issues. My friend has one with I believe 130k miles and I've ride in his and it's the same smooth as butter on the CVT and no rattles. He did have to replace a rear wheel bearing at 120k... I could see a well taken care of early model jx going over 200k with minimum repairs I think if u want to hit 300k you're going to have a transmission repair or replaceent in there. The 22 to 24 mpg on it is nice


Ah that was you?

Did you change avatars?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Ah that was you?
> 
> Did you change avatars?


Yep


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I did find a fwd jx35 with over 200k no transmission replacement on carfax (not that, that means much)
Price is high for fwd base model with 200k but there ya go


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

One thing for sure, MKT huge benefit is low profile. Heaving people's luggage up into my SUV is getting old. It would nicer to have a lower cargo space.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Showa50 said:


> One thing for sure, MKT huge benefit is low profile. Heaving people's luggage up into my SUV is getting old. It would nicer to have a lower cargo space.


Imho it's neither here nor there... I like a slammed bimmer and I like a lifted truck ---- and utterly hate inbetweeny cars where you gotta figure out curbs and stuff.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> ...could I ever get over its "unsquashed cockroach" looks????
> 
> PS do customers care?


I'd be more concerned with getting over the fact you paid twice for a rebadged Ford.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> That's what pisses me off about Lyft.
> 
> I *have* an expedition... it started out a bit rough around the edges, sure, but now has new american-made Rancho coilovers, xenon and LED lighting all around, literally brand new leather seats, new custom dropsteps, etc etc....
> 
> ...


What year is it?


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I did find a fwd jx35 with over 200k no transmission replacement on carfax (not that, that means much)
> Price is high for fwd base model with 200k but there ya go
> View attachment 225518


That's a lot of money for a Nissan that old and that high of miles.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

pismire said:


> That's a lot of money for a Nissan that old and that high of miles.


Yeah that's about what I paid for same model but with 100k, awd and more options

He was asking about High miles on theses cars they'e n old enough to see many over 200k but I found this and talked to an Infiniti tech who has a customer with one with 327k miles that hasn't had any major work in over 300k miles (transmission warrenty at 18k miles).
If I coils add another 100k on mine over the next 2 years and get $9k for it I'd be happy. Realistically I'll probably sell it in 6 months at around 130k miles


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I'm pretty sure MKT is a dressed up Flex with corners filed down, not Explorer
> 
> Honestly I'd much MUCH rather have a Navigator... but low-priced black-on-black are kinda elusive
> 
> Also, a bit worried if Lyft will give me LUX SUV without a fight, or just LUX


if you have a 2011+ navigator black on black it automatically allowo you to use for lyft lux/suv with no question ask. you don't even need commercial insurance


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> if you have a 2011+ navigator black on black it automatically allowo you to use for lyft lux/suv with no question ask. you don't even need commercial insurance


Same with the MKT
When adding a car on the lyft system it asks how many seats and color if it's a car on the lux list and u choose black and 6 seat belts it will automatically add lux and lux suv


----------

